# Quicktime VR



## jove (Mar 4, 2002)

Hello,

I do not know item 1 to create a Quicktime VR movie. I own a nice digital camera and a Mac.

How should I get started?


----------



## isaac_ho (Mar 6, 2002)

Hello! jove,

In a cheap way, you can use photoshop or some similar application to collage the photos into a panorama picture, and then use QTVR Make Panorama 2 to export it to QTVR movie, you can download it from http://developer.apple.com/quicktime/quicktimeintro/tools/index.html

There are some other utilities to make QTVR, try to search them from macosxapps.com. Some need to buy!


----------

